# 63 Spinning Lures for Sale



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 63 lures comprised of panther martins, mepps, vibrax, jake's money clip, needle fish, flafish and a bunch of spoons. Some are new, but I'd say about 80% of them are used. They are in overall great shape though, hooks are still sharp, paint is good, they'd still catch fish. I just never spin fish anymore and don't use them. Asking $75 OBO.

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43724179


----------

